# The Bosun's Watch



## lilguy43uk

Can I point out to all that www.fleetwood-trawlers.connectfree.co.uk is no longer updated but has been left in place as a reference, owing to the fact that a lot of search engines have indexed it.

We have shifted berth to our own domain at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info together with our other site www.marine-heritage.info. The latter site has been rather neglected whilst we built up The Bosun's Watch, but development will shortly begin once more.

While The Bosun's Watch deals (mainly) with the Fleetwood fishing industry, the marine heritage site will cover the rest of Fleetwood's marine history. This was as diverse as boatbuilding, Manx and Belfast steamers, world trade and coasters amongst others.


----------

